# 01/15 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Becky Lynch set for showdown with Asuka at Royal Rumble



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No D-Bry in the preview? 

I hope Almas and Sonya win.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

They better do something with AJ this week instead of just having him attack Bryan.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That preview looks horrible. Where the fuck is Bryan? You know, the WORLD FUCKING CHAMPION.

I'll watch for Bryan, Becky/Asuka & Rey/Almas

I bet they go super predictable and boring and put Becky and Asuka in a tag with The Iconics or some shit. Give me a brawl or something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another week without the IIconics? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Another week without the IIconics? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


Since Sasha and Ronda team up tonight, I'm betting there's a 50% chance that Asuka and Becky team up to murder them tomorrow night, because you know they just have to put two opponents on PPV in a tag team at least once during the build.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Since Sasha and Ronda team up tonight, I'm betting there's a 50% chance that Asuka and Becky team up to murder them tomorrow night, because you know they just have to put two opponents on PPV in a tag team at least once during the build.


Difference is that there is a chance of Nia pinning Sasha after a miscomunication with Ronda to build up tension between the two, if the IIconics wrestle Becky and Asuka (highly unlikely tbh) there is no fucking chance Becky and Asuka lose, like Hawkins has a better chance of winning a match than them beating the 2 most protected women on SD


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Who says they have to lose? Asuka and Becky could easily just fight during the match to get the pin or after it due to a miscommunication.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky nor Asuka are losing to the IIconics. 

Assuming this hypothetical tag match happens, Asuka and Becky will work a little bit, Asuka will sell a bit, go for the tag, Becky will jump off the apron and leave Asuka in the ring with both of the IIconics. They'll look like they have it won, then Asuka will kick one of them in the head, tap out the other and then scream at Becky who's acting smug on the ramp.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Another week without the IIconics? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


They are gonna get killed by Becky and Asuka. I can already see it since it's so lazy. They'll do the "anything you can do I can do better" gimmick where Becky kills Peyton, then Asuka kills Billie worse, then so on and so forth.

I see that shit a mile away.


Jedah said:


> Since Sasha and Ronda team up tonight, I'm betting there's a 50% chance that Asuka and Becky team up to murder them tomorrow night, because you know they just have to put two opponents on PPV in a tag team at least once during the build.


You see it too. Depressingly predictable.



Mordecay said:


> Difference is that there is a chance of Nia pinning Sasha after a miscomunication with Ronda to build up tension between the two, if the IIconics wrestle Becky and Asuka (highly unlikely tbh) there is no fucking chance Becky and Asuka lose, like Hawkins has a better chance of winning a match than them beating the 2 most protected women on SD


They won't lose. Even if Becky bails, Asuka would just beat them 2-on-1. They don't need miscommunication to build up tension. They already don't like eachother. It'll just be a murder.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They are gonna get killed by Becky and Asuka. I can already see it since it's so lazy. They'll do the "anything you can do I can do better" gimmick where Becky kills Peyton, then Asuka kills Billie worse, then so on and so forth.
> 
> I see that shit a mile away.



I would rather them be left off the show then to see this happen tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I would rather them be left off the show then to see this happen tbh.


A month ago I would have thought the same, but, at this point, whatever makes return to tv is fine by me, they won't get pushed even with the tag titles announced, so as long as they are on tv it should be enough, it's been 2 months since they have been on SD


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> A month ago I would have thought the same, but, at this point, whatever makes return to tv is fine by me, they won't get pushed even with the tag titles announced, so as long as they are on tv it should be enough, it's been 2 months since they have been on SD


Process of elimination dictates they will be on this week. I mean, who do they even have? Naomi is paired with Mandy, Carmella is paired with Sonya, Charlotte will announce herself for the Rumble, Zelina will be with Almas. 

So either, Asuka and Becky have a promo segment and brawl, which is unlikely I think, or, The Iconics interrupt to get killed. My money is on the latter.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Difference is that there is a chance of Nia pinning Sasha after a miscomunication with Ronda to build up tension between the two, if the IIconics wrestle Becky and Asuka (highly unlikely tbh) there is no fucking chance Becky and Asuka lose, like Hawkins has a better chance of winning a match than them beating the 2 most protected women on SD


You never know. Roman got pinned by Dash Wilder of all people in a tag over the summer. I'm pretty sure the IIconics are also unbeaten against Asuka in televised tag matches. Have some faith


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Even a dirty loss to the Iconics right now would be humiliating.

I don't see why Becky or Asuka would be wrestling this week. Becky already has her match for RR. Asuka has her challenger for RR. There's no reason for either of them to have a match right now. Of course, all of this applies to Sasha/Ronda on Raw, too, and yet they're in an inexplicable tag team match for some reason.

Watch them have Charlotte beat Billie to get injected into the match, making it a triple threat. :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Even a dirty loss to the Iconics right now would be humiliating.
> 
> I don't see why Becky or Asuka would be wrestling this week. Becky already has her match for RR. Asuka has her challenger for RR. There's no reason for either of them to have a match right now. Of course, all of this applies to Sasha/Ronda on Raw, too, and yet they're in an inexplicable tag team match for some reason.
> 
> Watch them have Charlotte beat Billie to get injected into the match, making it a triple threat. :lmao


I don't see how else they will build up Becky vs. Asuka. It's not like Becky vs. Charlotte where they could do promo segments. Asuka can't cut long promos in English so they can't go back and forth. I'd say them teaming in very likely. Whenever they do face vs. face matches (or face vs. tweener in this case) they always have the PPV opponents team on tv, it's classic WWE booking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rey vs. Almas is enough to get me excited. Throw in Sonya getting a match and whatever Becky, Bryan, AJ, etc. do and I'm good for another solid episode of the blue brand.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Almas better win :armfold


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

With the other nxt calls up on Raw last night, i can see Sullivan debutting during a match on Smackdown and destroying both guys. Hopefully it wont be Rey vs Almas but it would not suprise me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At this point just give me the Iiconics in whatever, even if they are brutally murdered by Asuka and Becky :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Last week's episode flowed really well so hopefully they can keep the momentum going.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With Otis creeping on Alexa last nigh, I fully expect him to creep on Mandy tonight.

And hey, if they want to do a topless tease with Mandy as well, you won't hear me complain.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*FICKLE!*


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope for a good "Smackdown" tonight.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Preview seems alright. Hope it's as solid as last week. Not sure about 'Mella/Sonya, but who knoes, might be ok. Sonya's shaping up really well and it'll be a nice opportunity to see if Carmella looks anywhere near as good as she did last week when she's in there with someone else fairly green instead of Becky & Charlotte. Do wonder if it turns into Carmella & Naomi vs Sonya & Mandy, though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

With the tag titles now announced, that's what I expect to happen.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Do wonder if it turns into Carmella & Naomi vs Sonya & Mandy, though.


Seems very likely. Naomi was tweeting about needing backup after that backstage brawl. Carmella is doing nothing else. Mandy/Sonya are already a team. Tag titles were revealed on Raw.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Naomi and Carmella would make a decent team. Could call themselves FabulASS.

I expect the 6 teams to be FabulASS, Mandy & Sonya, Iconic Jobbers, Riot Squad, Sasha & Bayley, The Fat Samoans

They could always put Becky and Charlotte in as an odd couple and Ronda and Natalya in if they want to use the tag titles to help further the Mania build. I don't think they will do that though. That would leave Asuka working with Lacey or Nikki Cross at Elimination Chamber too so...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I expect the 6 teams to be FabulASS, Mandy & Sonya, Iconic Jobbers, Riot Squad, Sasha & Bayley, The Fat Samoans


That tag division actually sounds really underwhelming.

OTOH, this is a perfect opportunity for a legitimate tag team with some real cohesion and a good tag team dynamic (like we have seen from some of the men's tag teams) to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Eh, yeah those teams sound pretty mush spot on. That won't be a great EC match.

Shame they can't wangle some extra call-up's and get Rhea & Reina involved. Also it really sucks about Tegan's knee 'cause then I'd have liked to have seen her & Dakota brought up for this.

Also, I don't know what it is - perhaps it's just that they're both short and call themselves godesses - but I'd like to see Ember & Bliss as a team. Could call themselves The Pantheon or something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They could always put Becky and Charlotte in as an odd couple


That idea came to a few people. Those two will need to do something interesting after the Rumble. It would be a decent way to keep them both heated up as well as insert much needed star power in the Chamber.

Of course it could be centered on one of them weaseling their way into the Ronda match, so it isn't necessary, but I think it would be the right call.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> At this point just give me the Iiconics in whatever, even if they are brutally murdered by Asuka and Becky :sadbecky


Well you got your wish



Spoiler: Smackdown



Fightful has learned that Smackdown Live will kick off tonight with a promo, and *Becky Lynch will be involved in a match with the Iconics*. Several of the NXT callups are also backstage at Smackdown tonight.
Source: https://www.patreon.com/posts/24005865


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They could always put Becky and Charlotte in as an odd couple and Ronda and Natalya in if they want to use the tag titles to help further the Mania build. I don't think they will do that though. That would leave Asuka working with Lacey or Nikki Cross at Elimination Chamber too so...



Nah the tag titles should be for people they want to build up to an eventual singles push. don't need main event talent in their hogging the spotlight even more.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Well you got your wish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking called it.

So lazy, so predictable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> That idea came to a few people. Those two will need to do something interesting after the Rumble. It would be a decent way to keep them both heated up as well as insert much needed star power in the Chamber.
> 
> Of course it could be centered on one of them weaseling their way into the Ronda match, so it isn't necessary, but I think it would be the right call.


You know, now that you mention this, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they have Charlotte and Becky team up and earn their way to the Chamber and last until the final two teams are them against Sasha and Bayley, with Sasha and Bayley winning because they are actually a team and Charlotte and Becky losing after a miscomunication and splitting after the match. That way you can have the 4HW as the final 4 in the Chamber and Becky and Charlotte will have something to do between the Rumble and Mania. And let's face it, WWE only cares about the ABC of the SD womens division, so take out an actual team from the Chamber to put Charlotte and Becky instead wouldn't be a problem. Knowing my luck, it probably will be the IIconics the team they will eliminate to get a spot on the Chamber :sadbecky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Naomi and Carmella would make a decent team. Could call themselves FabulASS.
> 
> I expect the 6 teams to be FabulASS, Mandy & Sonya, Iconic Jobbers, Riot Squad, Sasha & Bayley, The Fat Samoans
> 
> They could always put Becky and Charlotte in as an odd couple and Ronda and Natalya in if they want to use the tag titles to help further the Mania build. I don't think they will do that though. That would leave Asuka working with Lacey or Nikki Cross at Elimination Chamber too so...


Sounds about right. I think its time to start calling up some more women to fill out the division though. We need women going after the main event gold too if WWE is going to tag all of the other women up for the tag title competition.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You know, now that you mention this, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they have Charlotte and Becky team up and earn their way to the Chamber and last until the final two teams are them against Sasha and Bayley, with Sasha and Bayley winning because they are actually a team and Charlotte and Becky losing after a miscomunication and splitting after the match. That way you can have the 4HW as the final 4 in the Chamber and Becky and Charlotte will have something to do between the Rumble and Mania. And let's face it, WWE only cares about the ABC of the SD womens division, so take out an actual team from the Chamber to put Charlotte and Becky instead wouldn't be a problem. Knowing my luck, it probably will be the IIconics the team they will eliminate to get a spot on the Chamber :sadbecky


Becky & Charlotte would have to be one of the two teams to start the match, 'cause it'd be fucking weird to book _them_ to stand happily inside a tiny pod together.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Come to think of it, having Becky, Charlotte and Ronda in the tag title chamber would add some legitimacy to the belts. If the top stars want them, they are a big deal from the start. Nobody will care if it's The Iconics and The Riiot Squad etc. Becky and Charlotte can get eliminated via miscommunication then roll-up without being hurt, then they can screw Ronda and Natalya to further the Mania build. I support this idea.

I am a fan of the "reluctant tag team" storyline, going back to MVP and Matt Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully The Queen announces her participation in the Rumble.

Also hoping that they do not fall into the nonsense of teaming up Becky and Azuka. Eh, what hope...of course they'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Actually not looking forward to this tonight..nothing sticks out. RAW may actually be better for the first time in a long, long time. I’ll of course still be watching. Hoping for a debut of some kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's hoping the Doz has a segment with Mandy Rose tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hoping for another good show after last week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DirectorsCut said:


> Here's hoping the Doz has a segment with Mandy Rose tonight.


*But why? :confused*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Daniel Bryan continue to humiliate the fans and their standards of living?
- Will AJ Styles continue to let his anger get the better of him?
- Is Becky Lynch ready for Asuka at the Royal Rumble?
- Will Mandy Rose continue to play her sexy mind games with Naomi?
- Will Andrade Cien Almas be able to beat Rey Mysterious for the 2nd week in a row?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's time for the A show :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Becky opening the show :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "it's a little weak" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I fucking loved that opening and it was so simple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Heavy Machinery confirmed as a joke team :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yaay! Another Make-A-Wish segment!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want DB to recriminate Becky for driving that kind of car


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well can see Heavy Machinery is already a comedy act on the main roster.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The man opening the A show :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

what a start..that was awesome


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

They took Cien's name away :fuckthis


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Its Andrade.. heheh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown is Becky's show now.


Also, Rey/Almas tonight :banderas


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Was almas/Rey good last week? don't remember it, must have been very short.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown is Becky's show now.
> 
> 
> Also, Rey/Almas tonight :banderas


Can't wait for that match, the tag match last week was awesome.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun could learn a thing or two from Becky Lynch. Take that back most of the Men's lockeroom can.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Becky Lynch’s current character is better as a heel, despite her never being booed or getting over as a heel. She’s being a bit too nice as a babyface


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please don't let Asuka talk...oh no she has a mic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion is gonna be so mad with that promo :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Can't wait for that match, the tag match last week was awesome.


Yeah, I loved that tag match last week. Their chemistry is great.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do they keep putting a mic in Asuka's hand?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Becky Lynch’s current character is better as a heel, despite her never being booed or getting over as a heel. She’s being a bit too nice as a babyface


She doesn't need to be a heel, look at Stone Cold.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I understood about 10% of that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean I actually usually understand Asuka...but I didn't there. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please stop making Asuka do promos fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great. Predictable tag match against these two scrubs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton and Billie wens3


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Please stop giving Asuka a mic fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, girls, do you know how the Royal Rumble works? :lol You both can't win it LOL.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Peyton and Billie are so bad lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Why do they keep putting a mic in Asuka's hand?


She really needs a someone to talk for her.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Asuka is probably the worst on the mic in the company. Not to mention overrated and overhyped.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The IIcrickets


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Becky gonna wrestle in those skinny jeans? :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE deleting history again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually, that IIconics promo wasn't so bad :shrug, at least compared with previous ones they had that were awful


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe this is an unpopular opinion, but I think the Iconics are fantastic and not because they are good looking. They are very natural on the mic and always make me smile with their delivery. They have amazing chemistry together.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Since Sasha and Ronda team up tonight, I'm betting there's a 50% chance that Asuka and Becky team up to murder them tomorrow night, because you know they just have to put two opponents on PPV in a tag team at least once during the build.


Looks like they take match ideas from this forum :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky having to carry a segment with 3 WOAT mic workers here. At least Asuka has an excuse.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Asuka needs a manager if she's going to be involved in promos.

Also the two annoying Aussie clowns need to be released ASAP. Just dreadful.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder if they make thiis tag match for the second hour instead of right away.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Horrible opening promo. Becky just keeps saying the same thing now and really is believing her own hype. They need to be careful with this. It's becoming try-hard now. Definitely not one of Asuka's better promos either.

Ironically the IIconics were the best part of the segment by forcing it to end.

"New era" same unnecessary overlong opening promos every week.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Holly hell this crowd is really hot for Becky, and she has to carry 3 other workers through this segment


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky having to carry a segment with 3 WOAT mic workers here. At least Asuka has an excuse.


The Iconics are far from bad on the mic, if anything they seem super confident with their delivery even if some of the stuff written for them isn't all that great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Will Asuka squash Billie next?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Everything involving Becky and Asuka was great, but the Ikonics ruined that segment. They are such trash. :tripsscust 

The crowd completely died when they came out. I will admit though, Becky coming out and overhyping herself needs to be toned down a little. That's coming from one of Becky's biggest marks. They need to change up her material so that she doesn't just say the same thing every week. Another example of creative being lazy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> The Iconics are far from bad on the mic, if anything they seem super confident with their delivery even if some of the stuff written for them isn't all that great.


They scream and ramble incoherently. Did you not just hear their masterful plan of both somehow managing to win the Rumble a mere few minutes ago? They're annoying, as in I turn off my TV when they have a mic in their hands sometimes annoying.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

we could see the man vs a real lady!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait it's a singles match and not a tag?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crasp said:


> I wonder if they make thiis tag match for the second hour instead of right away.


They’ll turn it into a tag match right after Billie interferes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum: Oh, Becky has a nice butt, and I say that as a woman :lol

LOL I have to admit that she looks good in those jeans haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heavy Machinery is already dead on arrival. What a waste. Payton is hot but annoying


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lacey Evans gimmick will bomb on the main roster. Plus she's still a tad green in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Peyton’s tights are so much darker than her body. It looks really stupid :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Did Peyton have to borrow those leggings? They don't match her skintone _at all_.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> They scream and ramble incoherently. Did you not just hear their masterful plan of both somehow managing to win the Rumble a mere few minutes ago? They're annoying, as in I turn off my TV when they have a mic in their hands sometimes annoying.


Thats fine, but I actually always look forward to their promos. They even sometimes make other wrestlers crack a smile too because of how over the top they are. Plus, gotta love those Aussie accents.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lacey Evans gimmick will bomb on the main roster. Plus she's still a tad green in the ring.


Yeah it stands no chance. Plus her finisher is about as whack as Cena's super man punch thing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So they've chopped Andrade Cien Almas' name? smh

Hey everyone, meet Andrade fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> My Mum: Oh, Becky has a nice butt, and I say that as a woman :lol
> 
> LOL I have to admit that she looks good in those jeans haha.


Becky is hot but she doesn't have a ton going on in that area. It's not horrible, but just okay I like them a bit bigger.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Why is Becky having a competitive match with Peyton fucking Royce


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Heavy Machinery is already dead on arrival. What a waste. Payton is hot but annoying


Yeah, they made him go full retard. That is unfortunate.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't worry, Asuka will likely have one with Billie next week. 50/50 booking. :vince5

They took the hottest program on the show and really cooled it off a lot tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Why has Becky not won yet?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> So they've chopped Andrade Cien Almas' name? smh
> 
> Hey everyone, meet Andrade fpalm


Are you fucking kidding? Ugh.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crasp said:


> Are you fucking kidding? Ugh.


https://www.wwe.com/superstars/andrade


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The fact that this has gone on for longer than 5 minutes is a disgrace.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Why is Becky having a competitive match with Peyton fucking Royce



Everyone complains that the WWE never tries to build stars or make people credible then they put someone into a competitive match with a fan favorite and people still aren't happy.

WWE can never win lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch tapping out an IIconics member :mark:

All is well in this world now :drose


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The same people who are high on Braun and Asuka have the audacity to say Iconics are bad on the mic. :eyeroll


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Didn't Charlotte beat both the IIconics basically at the same time just a couple weeks ago



Even Flow said:


> https://www.wwe.com/superstars/andrade


Dammit Vince.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky's offense was super weak through the whole match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So is Heavy Machinery going to be a comedy act?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does Asuka have a fucking mic again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO MORE Asuka talking!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Billie is absolutely useless.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Asuka squashing Billie Kay though :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man that was a terrible sell by Billie Kay :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Get the fuck out my ring." -AJ Styles


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Styles :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ what the hell are you doing? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess that tells you which one of the two IIconics management prefers, as if it wasn't obvious

Match wasn't bad


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh my God they changed his name to just "Andrade." fpalm

What the fuck is going on with this episode?

Standoff between Becky and Asuka was good at the end, but that was just pure filler to get through the show for the most part. I have no idea why Becky didn't squash Peyton like Asuka did Billie.

And why did they have Asuka yell for so long? That could work against other opponents but it's not going to get over when Becky is in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ is interrupting the women’s segment. I doubt he uses Gillette razors :no:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What was the point of that by AJ :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a fan of Asuka in the ring..as long as she doesn't have a mic in that ring. Jesus tapdancing Christ...

So, Heavy Machinery is embracing their inner Downs Syndrome? 

Lacey Evans is not ready to move up. Her finisher sucks along the lines of Big Slow's ko punch and Santino Borella's "cobra".

Lars isn't ready either. He still looks awfully uncoordinated at times and could use another 5 months of development.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ looking for the guy from last week to buy him a new hot dog.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Look like Security was not about to let AJ through.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The massive troll by AJ :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

AJ just looking for the bathroom & took a wrong turn and tried to play it off like he meant it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Corey Graves needs to calm down. Styles is just walking through the crowd and hes acting like its the craziest thing ever.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jedah said:


> Oh my God they changed his name to just "Andrade." fpalm
> 
> What the fuck is going on with this episode?


More like what the fuck is going on with Vince.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Everyone complains that the WWE never tries to build stars or make people credible then they put someone into a competitive match with a fan favorite and people still aren't happy.
> 
> WWE can never win lol


If they had any intention of pushing Peyton Royce I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO MORE Asuka talking!!



Its beyond cringe. Look I can accept she can barely speak English so do everyone a favor and just don't try at least not until you've improve.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

What is Vince's fetish with taking away names? Fucking 'Andrande'? Sounds terrible on its own.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Some of Asuka's other promos were better than that. This one was just really bad though. You don't set her up to talk like that with Becky in the ring. It's just not going to work.

OK, this is some fun callback stuff with AJ.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its crazy how her Asuka's english hasn't gotten better after all this time in the United States. Same goes for Nakamura. Are they even trying? Why can't WWE hire language experts to go on the road with them for a certain amount of time? Makes no sense. 1-2 hours a day is all it takes to make some progress.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd was on cue to turn up! :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, AJ puttin' on a Trump-tier spread back there for the fans. Needs more burgers tho.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm a fan of Asuka in the ring..as long as she doesn't have a mic in that ring. Jesus tapdancing Christ...
> 
> So, Heavy Machinery is embracing their inner Downs Syndrome?
> 
> ...


Clearly he isn't since he's been MIA for the past week. He was scheduled to debut and bailed out of a panic attack or some shit. His Twitter is content blocked now as well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brawl at the merch table. :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That plant right behind AJ is hilariously obvious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What a waste of food!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

AJ copying Bryan from last week? FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan covered in mustard is my moment of 2019 so far!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good segment.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn Bryan mustard been tired, he couldn't ketchup.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Right on the mustard :mj2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to admit, they 're building the upcoming Aj/Bryan match up to where someone cares. With Balor/Lazier also there, I'm definitely watching the RR.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well 30 minutes in and SDL is better then RAW


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh look its geek Joe. I wonder who he's putting over.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jimmy is like...gotta smash bro.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe and Ali? Nice.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joes reaction to EC3 :lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> Its beyond cringe. Look I can accept she can barely speak English so do everyone a favor and just don't try at least not until you've improve.


I don't think she's the one who decide that kind of thing XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe disgusted face at EC3 :lmao

Joe vs Ali :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL EC3 posing and Joe's like "...what a fool" :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Here comes Jobber Joe


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Aren't Uso and Naomi real life swingers or something like that?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay just needs to pretend to be Jimmy and fuck Mandy. She won’t know the difference.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I know it's kayfabe, but imagine getting a hotel invite from Mandy Rose


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> Clearly he isn't since he's been MIA for the past week. He was scheduled to debut and bailed out of a panic attack or some shit. His Twitter is content blocked now as well.


Really? I hadn't heard that. Thanks for the info.

He honestly is not ready. When I watch Nxt, he looks really awkward and unsure of himself. He needs that extra time. Maybe he realizes if he comes out to the main roster now, he'll be ....let me think...the next Funkasaurus or something inside of 3 months.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

They gonna have to bring in Chris Masters to tag with EC3. I don't see him going anywhere solo.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Becky's offense was super weak through the whole match.


She is wrestling in jeans so her movement isn't going to be as fluid as it would be in ring gear.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> Jay just needs to pretend to be Jimmy and fuck Mandy. She won’t know the difference.


Nah. I think there was a Law and Order: SVU episode like that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Joe doesn't lose clean to fuckin Mustafa Ali. The kid is great but Joe doesn't deserve that right now after how much he has jobbed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its crazy how her Asuka's english hasn't gotten better after all this time in the United States. Same goes for Nakamura. Are they even trying? Why can't WWE hire language experts to go on the road with them for a certain amount of time? Makes no sense. 1-2 hours a day is all it takes to make some progress.


Yes it has. Have you seen her from when she began in NXT?

Her other promos like from a few weeks ago were fine given the barrier also. Tonight's was just very bad. Maybe it was the stupid script, or also the decision to put her in there talking straight with Becky. That was incredibly stupid. No one's going to invest in that with Becky alone in the ring.

Then we had EC3 looking like a moron backstage too.

Oh fuck now they're having Almas talk too. fpalm

I'm disappointed with this episode so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085348055296032769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085349677355024384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085349891407257600


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kayla and Zelina wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alex Jones trying to explain WWE booking...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You have fucking Zelina there and you make Andrade talk :fuck


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Cutting his name fucking sucks. His name was great


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If they want to go by one name should've just went with Cien.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd like to see a Rey vs Almas(still calling him that) an Mania, or Almas/AJ. I suppose with the former happening tonight I'm for the latter.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Crasp said:


> Cutting his name fucking sucks. His name was great


I guess they got tired saying his full name all the time?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> If they want to go by one name should've just went with Cien.


Cien Almas would have sufficed just fine imo


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

They cut out the best part of his name, damn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

When did Sub Zero start wrestling?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Yes it has. Have you seen her from when she began in NXT?
> 
> Her other promos like from a few weeks ago were fine given the barrier also. Tonight's was just very bad. Maybe it was the stupid script, or also the decision to put her in there talking straight with Becky. That was incredibly stupid. No one's going to invest in that with Becky alone in the ring.
> 
> ...


No I missed her NXT run unfortunately. This episode of SD hasn't been too bad so far though. The AJ/Bryan stuff definitely brought it up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Ali got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I enjoyed saying Andrade Cien Almas' full name. They didn't need to cut it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Ali kimself in that bump


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its crazy how her Asuka's english hasn't gotten better after all this time in the United States. Same goes for Nakamura. Are they even trying? Why can't WWE hire language experts to go on the road with them for a certain amount of time? Makes no sense. 1-2 hours a day is all it takes to make some progress.


Not with japanese.

Well if you ask Nak or Asuka to speak normally you will have no problem to understand them. Now you could have a conversation with them.

But in Japan even the people who're supposed to translate the English have a bad accent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ali is a excellent bumper.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus those bumps were brutal


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ali is dead :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Pissed off, badass Joe is the best Joe


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now we're talking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Cien Almas would have sufficed just fine imo


That would have been fine. I'm not sure what Vince's obsession with cut the names of wrestlers. Super dumb.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The USO/Mandy/Naomi storyline is so, so bad.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume Naomi will be the one showing up to Mandy's room, and beating her ass


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Naomi gonna show up to Mandy's hotel room and beat the shit out of her calling it now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki is so cringe I hope she gets better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m surprised Corey isn’t begging Mandy to break up his own marriage :cool2

Lawler would be shaking his head :no:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Unpopular opinion: I think Sonya Deville is hotter than Mandy Rose


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine shortening Bret "Hitman" Hart's name to just "Bret".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose that they scrapped the Sonya/Carmella match given that Sonya is not even dressed to wrestle

They have made all the call ups look like fucking geeks tonight :lmao. And I thought they buried the IIconics fast, these guys had no chance :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> The USO/Mandy/Naomi storyline is so, so bad.


As bad as this storyline is, I don't see anything being worst than that Ziggler, Rusev and Lana love triangle one fpalm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm ready for Mustafa to eliminate Joe in the rumble and Joe going postal on him again.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine if "Stone Cold" Steve Austin was just called "Steve".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well here is Joe's next program. It should be great for Ali as he gets a major program to work.

How sick a tag team of Joe/Orton would be? Two vicious dudes just brutalizing everyone! :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well Nikki has looked the best of the call ups so far.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe’s a Scorpion fan......


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd be cool with Joe winning the Rumble.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine if Rey Mysterio was just called "Rey".


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here we go :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> As bad as this storyline is, I don't see anything being worst than that Ziggler, Rusev and Lana love triangle one fpalm


Good God I hope you're right


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be so fuckin good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zelina looking great, as usual.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly thought this match was going to be the main event

So, what is the main event? Becky, AJ and Bryan already have appeared. The fucking hotel stuff? Shane's birthday celebration? :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They changed his name to just Andrade but his theme still says Andrade Cien Almas :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes Andrade, if the crickets he comes out to dont put you to sleep, his boring ass will once he gets in the ring. zzzz


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think Sonya Deville is hotter than Mandy Rose


Hell yes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So, what is the main event?




Casting couch in Mandy's hotel room.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> When did Sub Zero start wrestling?


Mustafa is the "younger Sub Zero".

Glacier was the original. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Zelina Vega is what you call a perfect 10


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WindPhoenix said:


> She is wrestling in jeans so her movement isn't going to be as fluid as it would be in ring gear.


Makes total sense. They were pretty tight!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd chanting "You still got it" to Rey. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine if "The Phenominal" AJ Styles was just called "A".


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Here comes Andrade, if the crickets he comes out to dont put you to sleep, his boring ass will once he gets in the ring. zzzz


I mean, he's great in the ring but okay.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Are they going to shoot a segment with Mandy in Lingerie at a Hotel lol? Makes the Bliss segment seem pretty tame if so. Testing the waters? Alexas segment has nearly 2 mill views. I guess sex still sells. Are they trying to make it co exist with the Evolution? Hmm.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Makes total sense. They were pretty tight!


Ass looked good tho 

:book


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey looks like he’s cosplaying My Little Pony :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love that powerbomb to the outside.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think Sonya Deville is hotter than Mandy Rose


Why is this unpopular? Everyone knows Sonya is better than Mandy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match :bjpenn


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You cant fuckin go to commercial right there dammit! lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Good match so far nice power bomb on the outside


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Imagine if "The Viper" Randy Orton was just called "Randy".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Why is this unpopular? Everyone knows Sonya is better than Mandy.


Better in the ring yes

Hotter? I mean Sonya is attractive... but Mandy is in another level


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Better in the ring yes
> 
> Hotter? I mean Sonya is attractive... but Mandy is in another level


To each their own. Mandy is definitely smokin' but she's a bit too muscular for my taste. Much prefer girls like Zelina, Bliss.

She beats Sonya though, I concur.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Better in the ring yes
> 
> Hotter? I mean Sonya is attractive... but Mandy is in another level


Indeed. They are both attractive for sure but Mandy is just...:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crasp said:


> *The Phenomenal, A!*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Why is this unpopular? Everyone knows Sonya is better than Mandy.


I think most think otherwise lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Better in the ring yes
> 
> Hotter? I mean Sonya is attractive... but Mandy is in another level


Obviously, but I'm talking about the qualities that actually make a good professional wrestler.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like we have missed a HUGE part of the greatness of this match over commercial


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Imagine if The Samoan Machine Samoa Joe was called Sam.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Andrade formerly known as Cien Almas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is lit!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These bumps :vince6


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck me, this is like a 205 main event (and I mean that as a great compliment) :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

nsoifer said:


> Imagine if The Samoan Machine Samoa Joe was called Sam.


Imagine if Roman Reigns debuted on Impact as Samoa Jeff


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Commercials have ruined the match..awesome.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They are really giving this match some time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reys whole chest ate that dropkick!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice hurricanrana there, but shame to do it in a throwaway TV match


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus, they’re really going all out in this match. It’s been really impressive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Obviously, but I'm talking about the qualities that actually make a good professional wrestler.


The person you were quoting said "hotter", not "better" though :shrug


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> The Andrade formerly known as Cien Almas


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is the best match I've seen this year so far. What a great match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where is the clown who said Almas is boring in the ring at right now?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match alone was much better than RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Where is the clown who said Almas is boring in the ring at right now?


Whoever said this obviously doesn't watch NXT or have any clue wtf they are talking about lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Where is the clown who said Almas is boring in the ring at right now?


Who the fuck said that? Cause they're really wrong.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy fucking shit...this match is pure gold!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What a fucking match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give my dog Andrade the belt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This fucking match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Great match, meh ending.

Rey is so awesome, no matter how long it's been.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big win for Almas. Awesome match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

WWE's best match of 2019 so far.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

nsoifer said:


> Imagine if The Samoan Machine Samoa Joe was called Sam.


"Sam" climbing in AJ's bedroom to meet up with his wife:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Where is the clown who said Almas is boring in the ring at right now?


YAWN. Hello there. Right here, though Im no clown ma'am. I stand by it, and him facing Rey doesnt help either, because I always found him overrated and just got tired of him after he got that non deserved Heavyweight Title win. :shrug


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Another W :mark


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

It's really rare that I enjoy a Raw/Smackdown match as much as that, that was fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

If I can have Andrade in the ring and Zelina outside the ring in skimpy outfits for a few more years I would think WWE has made a good booking decision.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice match right winner


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Almas wins :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I know the year just started, but this will be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is there something on the line for this match? It’s being treated as really high stakes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Really solid match with the correct outcome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between this match and Peyton having a competitive match with Becky I must say that I haven't enjoyed wrestling this much in a while :clap


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn look at the size of that rock on Zelina's finger.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Whoever said this obviously doesn't watch NXT or have any clue wtf they are talking about lol





PavelGaborik said:


> Where is the clown who said Almas is boring in the ring at right now?


They're just being resistant for no reason. They give Bryan, Styles, and Gargano all the credit for making the matches great, yet Bryan and AJ have had some subpar matches past year (specifically against Nak and Miz). Despite some slip ups, even Almas' matches with Sin Cara were amazing for how short they were.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> YAWN. Hello there. Right here, though Im no clown ma'am. I stand by it, and him facing Rey doesnt help either, because I always found him overrated and just got tired of him after he got that non deserved Heavyweight Title win. :shrug


Well at least you stay committed to being a retarded troll.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish this story ended with the USO’s just goin to town on Mandy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that was very fun to watch


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Usos could just pull the twin magic on Mandy


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Almas is the fucking man, what a performer :clap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade needs some gold ASAP.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crasp said:


>


RIP.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking behind to see if anyone followed him, yet there is a camera focused on everything he's doing.... cool writing. lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrade vs AJ at Mania plz


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I bet you that's the other twin whos not with Naomi just tryna get the cheeks from Mandy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I wish this story ended with the USO’s just goin to town on Mandy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


“Hey Mandy, did you know there was an Eiffel Tower in Alabama?” :yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't believe they're going to have the stupid Miz/Shane segment as the Main Event.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Naomi's in there with Mandy, and Use the one that's gonna end up being played.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I tuned in late - what's the main event segment going to be?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> The Usos could just pull the twin magic on Mandy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my God this is so cringe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fuck, Mandy :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mandy is a Scarlette wannabe. Shes hot tho


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

1 step forward and 2 steps back for the women's division.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy wens3 :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Lord Mandy. Lmao at these pictures when it’s being filmed hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Segments like this make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crasp said:


>


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oofahh what a horrible long island accent....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Uso wanted to bang Mandy and gets shafted. What a loser. Blue balls.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

yes, those photos are going to trump this actual video footage......


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This hotel scene is SO cringe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Somebody check on Corey, he's probably had a heart attack and passed out from seeing Mandy in lingerie lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha this is soooo bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where's the Brazzers logo?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

(Here come the PC anti lingerie Police)


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Cringe


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

After the match of the year so far, we get this. fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

some of the worst acting of all time...ALL TIME


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mandy Rose is an atrocious actress. If they’re gonna give her a push, please push her out the door


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well that was a thing. But hey least now we have Miz & Shane to look forward to now, right?

:lauren


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Horrible


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Can't believe they're going to have the stupid Miz/Shane segment as the Main Event.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

That was corny why not have then destroy the room fighting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Somebody check on Corey, he's probably had a heart attack and passed out from seeing Mandy in lingerie lol.


Probably horny under his desk!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This shit is so bad is hilarious :lmao

Mandy wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Smackdown was pretty perfect and then that cringe hotel segment just fucked it up :HA


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mandy's acting skills are among the worst I've seen.

That awful segment just dropped the show 2-3 points just on it's own.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Even Flow said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe they're going to have the stupid Miz/Shane segment as the Main Event.


Its main eventing but something goes down. Shane turns?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This is almost in "so bad it's good" territory.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That was like attitude era light. Maybe if they had done it with cartoon characters it would have actually worked better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Somebody check on Corey, he's probably had a heart attack and passed out from seeing Mandy in lingerie lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I looovvvveeeee those women tag team title belts. Beautiful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was cringy!!!! Well Least the bday bash isn't last on the show lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the little Mandy/Naomi side storyline personally. But the acting is so fuckin bad.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Something has to be happening that this is main eventing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those cakes look good. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I see a cake, somebody's going into it for sure :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well. I'm going to bed. Maybe tomorow I'll start an e-petition to find & return Andrande's other names back to him.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Bad as that was - the sneaky picture taking whilst there's actually a TV camera guy in the room gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this segment about to go 30 minutes?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I wish this story ended with the USO’s just goin to town on Mandy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Crasp said:


> Well. I'm going to bed. Maybe tomorow I'll start an e-petition to find & return Andrande's other names back to him.


Better do it quick before they shorten Andrade to Andre or something else in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The boss’ son’s birthday is the main event of Smackdown Live


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I see a cake, somebody's going into it for sure :lol


*STEPHANIE!?!?*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Did carmella/Sonia get cut from the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Festival of friendship vibes.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

So apparently Shane and I share a birthday.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

finalnight said:


> Segments like this make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


lol what? Where tf were you in the attitude and ruthless aggression era


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been one of the most pointless storylines of all time. I have zero idea what's the endgame of this angle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


>


Yummmy Mandy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Mandy/Jimmy storyline would have been way more interesting if either 

A) Jimmy started having an affair with Mandy

B) Jay started having an affair with Mandy pretending he’s Jimmy. And it all ends with Naomi and the Usos making a laugh out of her


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume The Bar will come out at some point here


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Miz vs Shane at Mania clearly seems to be what they're aiming for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Shane turn already?!?!?!? ????


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Did carmella/Sonia get cut from the show.




Seems to be a running theme with Sonya and Mandy matches on Smackdown


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The USOS dating Sonya and Mandy hahaha


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lets make Wrestling Sexy Again!!!

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bar come out I guess. But wish Shane would turn already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Shane is turning, then it won't be till after the Rumble prob?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone please turn here because the bar coming out is such a shit way to end the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup or at Rumble lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Miz and Shane shouldn't even fight each other at Mania. They should be an actual tag team. As should Joe and Orton. Pretty much all the people who aren't doing anything could go a long way towards making the tag team division worth watching


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

They should have just used The Uso brother go and have a little fun with Mandy would have been more interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's Eurotrash: Cesaro and Sheamus!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro would be able to beat both Shane & Miz by himself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane setting up the unwanted match adds to his eventual heel turn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Excited for them to get rid of those cheap looking tag title belts and replace them with the new versions (male version of the women’s tag titles)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane thinks the Rumble is Sunday lol this is so dumb and I am a Miz mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cesaro would be able to beat both Shane & Miz by himself.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That booty from the side :bjpenn


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

There's not going to be time for a match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> That booty from the side <img src="http://i.imgur.com/iZUyDzA.gif" border="0" alt="" title="bjpenn" class="inlineimg" />


Damn body is nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

For a moment, I thought we wouldn't get anybody in a cake, but one of the cakes is still there so it's happening :lol

I bet the other cake will get eaten after the show LOL. EDIT: Never mind :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085363129515737088
Just saying, would it shock anyone if this whole angle WAS just an advertisement for USA's new reality show?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lackluster way to end the show but whatever, we still got a strong Becky/Asuka start, a good AJ/Bryan segment, a return to crazy mofo Joe, and a great Almas/Rey match so the show wasn't complete trash tonight. Show wasn't as good as last week, but WWE got it right for the most part.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP cake :sadbecky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Miz the face now? Alright I’m in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shane gonna need hip surgery.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol
rip Shanes TailBone


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shane fucked himself up with that move.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085370507082399745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085371159820984320


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its official Shane turns on Miz soon.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A drop in quality in comparison to last week but I really enjoyed Cien/Mysterio and the Joe/Ali stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> RIP cake :sadbecky


:batista3



Chan Hung said:


> Its official Shane turns on Miz soon.


Evil Shane


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

It wasn't as good as last week.

Becky/Peyton wasn't as good as it could have been. It seems like they tried to paint Becky as all talk tonight and then had Becky work from under like an underdog in a longer match. Her wrestling style works better ground based in a uptempo back and forth pace since she is very good technically. Tonight showed that her heel booking would work as a face since she ain't an underdog against most of the Smackdown women's division anymore.

Rey/Almas was awesome. It definitely could be a ppv worthy feud. 

I hated the Naomi/Mandy stuff and the Miz/Shane stuff.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Show was fine right up until the Mandy/Uso segment, So overall decent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I left when the Shane/Miz segment was about to start, I went to the movies to watch to the new DBZ movie, it was :banderas

It seems like I didn't missed much, so my overall thought of what I've seen:

The opening segment was fine, but please don't let Asuka talk, all of her mystique goes to hell when she does. The IIconics did what they were supposed to do and this promo wasn't as cringey as previous ones, so that was a win. I was surprised with the Becky/Peyton match for 2 reasons: First for how long it went and second for the amount of offense Peyton got. Not sure if it was because of her outfit, but Becky didn't seem as fluid in her movements. Match was fine for what it was. Then Asuka destroying Billie also accomplished what it was suppose to.

DB/AJ segment was fine

The whole Mandy/Naomi stuff was so bad that it was hilarious, straight from the worst parts of the Attitude Era. Mandy was looking :homer though, but she is a shitty actress.

And the highlight of the night and probably the year so far: The Rey/Almas match was awesome, the best tv match I've seen in months, just great stuff, even with the interference.

So, the first 90 minutes were good stuff if you don't count the Mandy/Naomi stuff :anna


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Shane/Miz stuff is WOAT TV. It needs to stop. I don't know how many turned off their TV or went to sleep when that shit started. Nobody gives a crap.

I am so happy for Andrade, hope he has a good showing at RR.

Asuka/Becky/Iconics stuff, It was cool. I enjoyed it.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

After watching the Mandy Rose hotel room segment. I'm not gonna have much strength in my left hand for a couple of days.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Andrade has pinned the legend Rey Mysterio again!" :banderas

Becky and Heavy Machinery :lol Becky's match was good. Mandy and Alexa play similar roles, but it's ok since both of them look amazing. I like this Miz/Shane storyline, it's refreshing to see Miz as a babyface.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

Andrade is so damn good, holy shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

In fucking credible bout between andrade and rey. Andrade always delivers and this whole heartedly puts to bed the stupid talk he was being buried. And rey holy shit it's like he never had knee issues some of the shit he was pulling out including the destroyer was insane.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Almas/Mysterio was pure class. A shame that it was affected by a screwy finish, could've done wonders for Cien to win clean.

Peyton got some shine which was great. Whomever decided to let Asuka speak, well, I rephrase, shout her gibberish, needs to be clipped across the ears. It made no sense at all.

AJ/Bryan was good.

Joe attacks from behind, again. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Can't invest when he follows this script and then loses the blowoff match.

Mandy was 100% correct with everything said about Naomi. She's absolute trash and her acting is deplorable.

The Shane/Miz stuff needs to end. I hope they don't get the tag titles as the Bar don't deserve to lose to them.

What happened to the Mella/Deville match that was advertised? A little bit of a letdown there.

Solid episode but missed an extra spark or 2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Two observations from Smackdown:

1) The crowd was kind of dead. They seemed to respond to Miz more than anyone, oddly.

2) The less you can understand Asuka on the mic, the more effective her promo is. I suppose it helps that you can't understand the lousy lines the writers give her.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Some problems is the booking of the angles and characters. Becky isn't a sympathetic underdog anymore, stop booking the Man in the same way as they did the Lasskicker. It definitely affected the Becky/Peyton match and the build to Becky/Asuka. Her matches naturally work better competitive, up tempo and back and forth especially since she isn't a natural underdog in the ring.

I hate it when they have wrestlers acknowledge their popularity. It's a pointless line that always comes off as pandering. A simple wink and a nod is enough.


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

I logged in just to say this. Sonya Deville is hotter then Mandy Rose.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Great week for wrestling!

Right from the start this edition of Smackdown was quite memorable! I would give it a perfect score had it not been for the sloppy women's matches. 

9/10


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I liked it when Becky drank what Otis made

Not knowing what was in there


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown was underwhelming this week. Only things I enjoyed were Becky and that Almas/Misterio match. That match was nuts as both guys really showed what they can do (and still do for Misterio). Things I didnt enjoy were Asuka's promo as I even trouble understanding her at some points. And I have no clue why this Mandy Rose/Naomi storyline is happening as it is not believable at all. And I hate that the Shane/Miz segment took up the last 30 mins of the show. Lame main event and ending too.


----------

